# 6Ps Aussenborder, Einschätzung erbeten.



## Riesenangler (5. November 2020)

Moin. Ich will und werde mir im Winter einen 6Ps Ausseborder für meinen Anka zulegen. Ich habe auch schon drei Faforiten im Auge. Alle sind 4Takter. Den von Mercury, den von Tohatsu und den von Suzuki. Leider finde ich im Netz keine Tests oder Vergleiche. Zu welchen würdet ihr mir raten, denn Technisch, liegen die ja recht dicht bei einander. 
Wie immer Petri euch und fette Beute.
LG Micha.


----------



## Chef XXX (5. November 2020)

Hallo Micha,

zu deiner Frage.
Tohatsu und Mercury sind baugleich.Werden von Tohatsu gefertigt in Japan.
Welchen bekommst du billiger und welche Werkstatt hast du vor Ort für Service zumindestens in der Garantiezeit?
Ersatzteile sind von Mercury am günstigsten.
Suzuki müsste der Teuerste sein und hat meiner Meinung nach keine Vorteile zu den anderen beiden Marken.
Ich würde den Tohatsu oder Mercury nehmen.
Mercury ist bekannter und hat meiner Meinung dadurch einen besseren Wiederverkaufswert.

Gruß Eric


----------



## Riesenangler (5. November 2020)

Danke.


----------



## Chief Brolly (5. November 2020)

Auch ich rate dir zum Mercury, hat einfach das dichteste Service- bzw. Händlernetz und, wie schon geschrieben, günstige, gute und schnelle Ersatzteilbeschaffung! 

Wenn du diesen Motor nimmst, würde ich gleich ein paar Ersatz-Zündkerzen, einige Luft- und Kraftstoff- und Ölfilter sowie einen Ersatz-Benzinschlauch dazunehmen!  Evtl. auch eine Ersatz-Schraube... 

Ich weiß zwar nicht, ob dein Motor mit einer Zugschnur gestartet wird, daher könnte auch eine Ersatz-Schnur nicht schaden mitzunehmen. 

Ich habe leider schon viele Motorpannen miterleben müssen (Schnur gerissen, Öl-, Luft- oder Kraftstofffilter dicht, daher Motor während Betriebes ausgegangen, Sprit war noch ausreichend vorhanden. 

Sowas kann dir echt den Angeltag verderben und in Seenot zu kommen, muß ja nun nicht sein! 

Klar, sicher wird das alles beim Service kontrolliert und ggfs. ausgetauscht, aber so gehst Du immer auf Nummer sicher!


----------



## boot (6. November 2020)

Nimm einen Tohatsu, habe ich auch die sind sehr zuverlässig. 

LG Ole


----------



## Riesenangler (6. November 2020)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.


----------



## rhinefisher (6. November 2020)

Ganz ehrlich - die mit einigem Abstand besten baut Yamaha.
Dann würde ich zur Not noch nen Honda kaufen.
Der Rest ist bloß so mittelgut... .


----------



## Taxidermist (6. November 2020)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> die mit einigem Abstand besten baut Yamaha.
> Dann würde ich zur Not noch nen Honda kaufen.



Vor Jahren war der Honda noch der Beste und in allen Tests auch der leiseste AB.
Aber inzwischen  gilt dieser als veraltet, da immer noch mit einem Vergaser ausgerüstet!

Jürgen


----------



## rhinefisher (6. November 2020)

Ja - mag sein dass der Honda in "Tests" gut abgeschnitten hat.. .
Wenn man aber mit Leuten spricht die täglich mit solchen Motoren zu tun haben, wird man zu 90% genau das hören was ich oben geschrieben habe.
Da wird dann oft über Fertigungstoleranzen und Qualität gesprochen... .
Aber auch bei Freizeitusern hört man nix Schlechtes über Yamaha - über alle anderen Hersteller gibt es viele negative Geschichten.
Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich, nachdem ich einige Motoren verbraucht habe, nur Gutes über Yamaha und teilweise auch Honda berichten.
Ich kaufe jedenfalls nur noch Yamaha.. .


----------



## Chef XXX (6. November 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Vor Jahren war der Honda noch der Beste und in allen Tests auch der leiseste AB.
> Aber inzwischen  gilt dieser als veraltet, da immer noch mit einem Vergaser ausgerüstet!
> 
> Jürgen




Alle 6Ps Motoren haben Vergaser!!!
EFI also elektronische Einspritzung fängt erst bei 15PS an

Gruß Eric


----------



## Chief Brolly (6. November 2020)

Chef XXX schrieb:


> Alle 6Ps Motoren haben Vergaser!!!
> EFI also elektronische Einspritzung fängt erst bei 15PS an
> 
> Gruß Eric



Na dann läßt sich der 6 PS'ler auch etwas tunen: Einfach ne größere Düse reinschrauben! Geht zwar auf höheren Spritverbrauch, bringt aber auch mehr Leistung!


----------



## Vanner (6. November 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Na dann läßt sich der 6 PS'ler auch etwas tunen: Einfach ne größere Düse reinschrauben! Geht zwar auf höheren Spritverbrauch, bringt aber auch mehr Leistung!



Wird für ne Anka nicht nötig sein, die geht mit 6PS auch schon so ganz gut vorwärts. Man sollte aber dazu auch in der Mitte sitzen, also mit Pinnenverlängerung fahren.


----------



## Riesenangler (6. November 2020)

Das mache ich eh. Wenn ich mit meinem Gottgleichen Körper( Budda) hinten sitze, schraubt sich das Boot mit dem Heck so tief ins Wasser, das ich bis zur Wasserlienie höchstens noch 5cm Luft habe, dazu nicht aus dem T komme und ausserdem nach vorne nichts sehe.


----------



## Vanner (7. November 2020)

Ich weiß wovon du sprichst.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (7. November 2020)

Das ist wie damals, als ein Kumpel mich zum surfen mitschleppen wollte, und ich meinte: Nein, denn ich mache jedes Brett zum Sinker


----------



## Riesenangler (8. November 2020)

Hier kam ja die Frage auf, ob ich denn fpr alke drei hier Serviceund Werkstätten hätte. Ist alles im näheren Umfeld vorhanden.
Und wo wir schon beim Thema sind, hat sich schon mal einer einen Motor im Versandhandel bestellt und wie sind da seine Erfahrungen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. November 2020)

Ich habe seit 16 Jahren einen 5 PS Mercury Four Stroke "Bodensee".
Der hat nun sehr sehr viele Seemeilen, Süß- und Salzwasser hinter sich.
Niemals hat der Motor mich im Stich gelassen, auch nur irgendwie gezickt.
Ich habe diesen nie in Wartung gegeben. Wichtig nur für mich ist, nach Einsatz, egal ob in Süß- oder Salzwasser, diesen gut durchzuspülen!

Warum 5 PS? Nicht wegen des Führerscheins, sondern weil der ohne Verkleidung ist somit schlank, problemlos quer in den Kofferraum des Autos von mir gehoben werden kann (unter 30 kg), mit einer Hand getragen usw ...
Bei mir geht da eben Pragmatismus vor PS.

Mein nächster Motor, sollte mal mein jetztiger ersetzt werden: Mercury


----------



## Tommes63 (9. November 2020)

> Riesenangler schrieb:
> Und wo wir schon beim Thema sind, hat sich schon mal einer einen Motor im Versandhandel bestellt und wie sind da seine Erfahrungen.


Bei solchen Ambitionen, würde ich unbedingt vorher noch abklopfen, wie der örtliche Händler drauf reagiert, wenn du bei ihm mit den Garantieinspektionen ankommst.
Und achte darauf, daß man Vorwärts, Rückwärts am Gasdrehgriff (mit der Pinnenverlängerung) schalten kann. War zumindest für mich sehr wichtig, macht sich leichter beim Manövrieren. Ander Qualität nehmen sich die bekannten Hersteller nix, da gibts kaum noch Unterschiede.


----------



## JDE (13. November 2020)

Moin.
Ich (100kg) fahre seit 2 Jahren an meinem alten AnKa einen alten Suzuki DT4 (4Ps 2Takter) und habe mir kürzlich auch einen 6PSer (Suzuki DT6 2Takt9 zugelegt.
Mein 4er brachte mich beim Test letzte Woche auf max. 19 kmh, mit ordentlich nervendem Krach. Der 6er dagegen klang da schon satter und brachte mich auf wunderbare 25 kmh - ach war das Schön.
Kurz 6 PS machen Spaß.

Allerdings sollen neue 4Takter deutlich schwerer sein als die alten 2Takter. 
Und meine alten haben mich noch nie im Stich gelassen oder auch nur gezuckt. Selbst nach der Winterpause genügen zum Start max. zwei Züge am Seil. 

Mein Tipp: Wenn er nicht unbedingt neu sein muss, such dir einen gut gepflegten 2Tler.


----------



## JDE (13. November 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Na dann läßt sich der 6 PS'ler auch etwas tunen: Einfach ne größere Düse reinschrauben! Geht zwar auf höheren Spritverbrauch, bringt aber auch mehr Leistung!


Hi. Gilt das auch für 6PS 2Takter? Habe sowas mal gelesen. Ein freundlicher Suzuki-Händler erklärte mir aber, dass beim Suzuki DT6 dafür die ganze Grundplatte des Vergasers gewechselt werden müsste (allein Materialkosten ca. 430 EUR). Und er würde gern Geld verdienen, aber die Steigerung von 6 auf 8 PS sei beim AnKa kaum zu merken. Die vorherige Steigerung vom alten 4er auf den aktuellen 6er hielt er aber für bemerkbar.

Was meint Ihr, wie bekommt man aus dem 6er etwas mehr Leistung ohne ihn zu schrotten?
6 PS sind geil, 8 PS wäre geiler.  

Sobald mein 6er (in ca. 3 Wochen) aus der Wartung kommt hätte ich übrigens einen gut erhaltenen Suzuki DT 4 komplett mit externem 12-Liter-Tank plus Schlauch und Anschlüssen für 400 VB abzugeben.


----------



## Riesenangler (13. November 2020)

Ich habe mir jetzt eine drei Jahre alte 6Ps viertakter von Suzuki gekauft. Der wiegt etwas über 25 Kilo. Der alte 4Ps zweitakter wog aber auch um die 20 Kilo. Von daher.


----------



## fwde (14. November 2020)

> Und achte darauf, daß man Vorwärts, Rückwärts am Gasdrehgriff (mit der Pinnenverlängerung) schalten kann. War zumindest für mich sehr wichtig, macht sich leichter beim Manövrieren.


Hat ein neuer Suzuki DF6AS das ?



> Chief Brolly schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wenn du diesen Motor nimmst, würde ich gleich ein paar Ersatz-Zündkerzen, einige Luft- und Kraftstoff- und Ölfilter sowie einen Ersatz-Benzinschlauch dazunehmen!





> Chief Brolly schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Evtl. auch eine Ersatz-Schraube...


----------



## Riesenangler (14. November 2020)

Das ist er. Geht gut. Aber man merkt auch die fünf Kilo mehr am Heck.


----------

